# 2D Arrays



## joel-java (16. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Ich brauche hilfe für diese Aufgabenstellung:
e)Bestimme das Minimum und Maximum innerhalb eines 2-diemensionalen Zahlenarrays


Ich muss dazu eine Methode erstellen und diese danach im main() ausgeben
ich habe schon etwas probiert, weiss aber nicht ob ich auf dem richtigen weg bin:

public int[][] getMinE(int[][] zahl)
	{

		return zahl;
	}


----------



## Adrian-Java (16. Jan 2015)

Puuah Bruder habe das selbe problem.


----------



## Joose (16. Jan 2015)

Habs das Thema verschoben, da ich den Zusammenhang mit JavaFX nicht sehe.

Code bitte innerhalb von [ JAVA ] // hier code [ /JAVA ] Tags schreiben (ohne den Leerzeichen)

Nein bist auf dem falschen Weg.
Ja es passt das der Parameter ein 2dimensionales Array ist. Nein es passt nicht das dein Rückgabewert ebenfalls ein 2dimensionales Array ist.
Deine Methode heißt "get*Min*E" also gehe ich davon aus das du damit das Minimum suchen willst, daher reicht "int" als Rückgabe völlig aus da es nur 1 Minimum geben kann!

Schaut ja nach Prüfung aus


----------

